

Problems in identifying people of other races: Are kids as bad as grown-ups? - amichail
http://scienceblogs.com/cognitivedaily/2008/02/problems_in_identifying_people.php

======
jkush
Interesting. I'm a white guy and my wife isn't "white". We live in Maine, the
whitest state in the union. When our daughter sees a picture of a non-white
woman she always says that she "looks a little like mama". However, the same
doesn't apply to me when she sees a picture of a white guy.

Must be the effect of living in such a white state! Even though she's with her
mother all the time, she clearly sees Caucasians as being the norm.

------
xirium
If the tech industry had a race bias (
[http://whydoeseverythingsuck.com/2008/02/race-and-
technology...](http://whydoeseverythingsuck.com/2008/02/race-and-
technology.html) ), would this create a bias in facial recognition startups
and would this create a bias in facial recognition software?

